
Axl vs. Frank: More time doesn't mean a better product - naish
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1560-axl-vs-frank-more-time-doesnt-mean-a-better-product
======
jgrahamc
I read this hoping for some deep insight into the development of web-based
applications and I learnt nothing. Comparing Axl Rose and Frank Sinatra's
recording styles seems to offer no useful parallels with web-based
development.

For example, how exactly would you do what Sinatra did in software
development? You'd have to write perfect, bug free, code that didn't need any
new features the first time you sat down.

And Axl Rose's work on Chinese Democracy is the antithesis of release early
and often.

So, neither of them provide a useful comparison point.

------
joe_the_user
"Sometimes what you make will be just fine if it’s released after three months
- but add another six months (or longer) and it turns into a jumbled, complex
mess."

Suddenly I'm reminded of the Peter Principle: people rise to their level of
incompetence. A similar software principle would be: _developers develop till
they reach a complexity level their are incompetent to manage_. That would
explain a lot.

------
jdminhbg
I think they have cause and effect backwards. Is Chinese Democracy bad because
it took 10 years to make, or did it take 10 years to make because it's bad? It
would probably take me 10 years to record an album, but it wouldn't be worse
than my first take.

